# Gesucht, Carver Rahmenaufkleber weiss



## misconduct2509 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hey,

Suche schon seid längerem den Carver Schriftzug fürs Unterrohr.
Jemand vieleicht ne Ahnung wo her ich die bekomme oder wer sowas anfertigen kann.
Finde nicht mal ne vernünftige Schablone.

Gruss


----------

